# Do you ride the track?



## Dave5N (9 Sep 2009)

If not, what deters you? How could we tempt you in?


----------



## Chuffy (9 Sep 2009)

Geography. There isn't a track near enough to me. Nearest would be either Cardiff or Calshot and I don't see the point in spending the thick end of five hours travelling to and from the track. Certainly it would be impossible to pursue on a regular basis if I got a taste for it. Pity, because I quite fancy having a go.


----------



## dellzeqq (9 Sep 2009)

Fright. I've done it twice, and one of those was Herne Hill with a geared bike, and it scared me silly both times. Good luck to you, Dave, and I'm not averse to watching, but as for going round banking.................sorry.


----------



## Young Un (9 Sep 2009)

Dave5N said:


> If not, what deters you? How could we tempt you in?



Build a 250m wooden track with a roof, and I might consider joining the purple


Actually, no I wouldn't, but I think you should build one anyway!


----------



## Landslide (9 Sep 2009)

Dave5N said:


> If not, what deters you?



The training!

I've really enjoyed the sessions I've had at Manchester though.


----------



## Ian H (9 Sep 2009)

I've been several times over the last year or so to Newport. a few of the 2hr sessions organised by Robgul and more intensive 4hr ones with Exeter Wheelers. Great fun, even for the terminally middle-aged.


----------



## longers (9 Sep 2009)

Landslide said:


> I've really enjoyed the sessions I've had at Manchester though.



Same here, having to ride a track bike down there and swap tyres etc and faff about will keep me from buying one. I hope.


----------



## mr-marty-martin (9 Sep 2009)

im north east so no track round here, did track tainin a few weeks ago and loved it, so guna get a track bike and just target a few
national track races next year


----------



## amrushton (9 Sep 2009)

It just doesn't interest me but my partner is superb on it - very fast and safe. Trouble is, she is now v.fast on her road bike!


----------



## BigSteev (9 Sep 2009)

Not yet, hopefully once they've finished building the Olympic one.


----------



## steve23 (9 Sep 2009)

i really want to get into track racing. but it seems like just such a ball ache.

an hour to travel there and back, and then before i can race ive got to book in for the skill session things. which i agree are important, but the cost soon adds up!


----------



## mr-marty-martin (9 Sep 2009)

an hour there and back, you've got it pis easy...we gt to travel 2 hours nd a half easy


----------



## Medic6666 (9 Sep 2009)

Would love to give it a go but like some of the others the nearest is miles away.


----------



## Dave5N (10 Sep 2009)

OK. I appreciate the distance is a problem for some. But I have a track with around 5 million people less than an hour away. How can I tempt them in?


----------



## mr-marty-martin (10 Sep 2009)

wait till the next olympics and hope team gb win all the golds, then everyone will want to give it a go ; )

get into the schools?


----------



## Brahan (10 Sep 2009)

Tempt me please. How do I do it? Where do I go?


----------



## Brahan (10 Sep 2009)

Ok, I've just seen where the track is. A bit too far for me.


----------



## groucho (10 Sep 2009)

Dave5N said:


> How can I tempt them in?



Ms Pendleton


----------



## scott s10 (10 Sep 2009)

done it a few times nice to do it occasionally but wouldnt do it often as its too repetitive


----------



## Dave5N (11 Sep 2009)

mr-marty-martin said:


> wait till the next olympics and hope team gb win all the golds, then everyone will want to give it a go ; )
> 
> get into the schools?



We have loads of kids, and lots of adults, but they tend oo be the old school racers. I'd like to broaden the appeal to the kind of committed cyclist you find on CycleChat.


----------



## ComedyPilot (11 Sep 2009)

I did a session with other CC'ers in Manchester, and loved it. Would love to make it a regular gig, but the 2 1/2 hour drive on either end prohibits me doing it. Now if they built one in Hull, and used it as part of a euro league to tempt in johnny foreigner (Hull being a port with good continental access) I would be interested.


----------



## aran20 (11 Sep 2009)

I've ridden and raced on the boards. Did it for three seasons and had some quite nasty tumbles the worst of which was at Calshot, Dislocating my arm and breaking my collar bone that had really only just healed from anonther spill I had about 5 weeks prior.

I loved it! I'd say I was quite successful at what I'd acheived. My problem was I wanted to ride every event I could. I loved the Devil Takes the Hindmost!

I packed it all in because of the BCF licence and insurance fees. I just think it cost too much really for the amount of track racing I did, I never really did any road racing.


----------



## Baggy (11 Sep 2009)

Riding fixed, and the fear that I'll injure myself and end up having weeks off the bike.


----------



## a_n_t (11 Sep 2009)

Find it abit boring to be honest, round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and you get the picture


----------



## Ian H (11 Sep 2009)

> I'm not far from Halesowen.
> 
> 
> Maybe you should publicise what's there, what people can do, how much it costs, etc.



On outdoor tracks you can often use your road bike. Indoor tracks generally have track bikes to hire. Best to go with a group and share the cost.


----------



## Will1985 (11 Sep 2009)

> I'd think that everyone else there would be shaven-legged Olympic hopefuls and I'd be lapped before I could get moving.


This may be particularly pertinent to the HACC situation as even some clubmates (competent shaven-legged riders including one with Olympic triathlon ambitions) feel that the atmosphere can be too competitive/elitist when club members in purple are at the stadium.

Perhaps an open day where the members keep lycra to a minimum and focus on the visitors? There must be some council initiatives to promote sport in the community?

Personally I'd like some time for individual TTs and pursuits


----------



## cheadle hulme (11 Sep 2009)

ComedyPilot said:


> I did a session with other CC'ers in Manchester, and loved it. Would love to make it a regular gig, but the 2 1/2 hour drive on either end prohibits me doing it. Now if they built one in Hull, and used it as part of a euro league to tempt in johnny foreigner (Hull being a port with good continental access) I would be interested.



I did the same sesh. I live 30 mins from the velo.

I cycle to get fresh air and see places I wouldn't otherwise see.

For an aerobic kick I run 5k and 10k - can be done anywhere. 

The initial rush of the banking is cool - I wouldn't want to stay though. Sorry!


----------



## cheadle hulme (11 Sep 2009)

a_n_t said:


> Find it abit boring to be honest, round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and you get the picture



If you needed a p1ss you should have said


----------



## Dave5N (12 Sep 2009)

> I'm not far from Halesowen.
> 
> If you want the point of view of a keen cyclist who has never been to a track before-
> 
> ...



www.halesowencycling.net


----------



## Dave5N (12 Sep 2009)

> I'm not far from Halesowen.
> 
> If you want the point of view of a keen cyclist who has never been to a track before-
> 
> ...



To answer point by point:



Best on a track bike. We can hire you one for a very small charge. Otherwise you can use your own bike, but by arrangement - we don't mix fixed and freewheel.
You wouldn't. We like bikes. All bikes. Unless you just look like a ninny. I'm sure that isn't so.
Depends when you choose to have a go. Turn up and pitch in with our Olympic Acadamey members and you'll get what yoa asked for. Turn up for the begginners session or make an arrangement and you'll be so fine.
No. We just lurve safety. And the track is ridden to basic rules that have a habit of keeping people safe.


----------



## stumpy (12 Sep 2009)

> I'm not far from Halesowen.
> 
> If you want the point of view of a keen cyclist who has never been to a track before-
> 
> ...



I joined not long ago and had the same fears. Come along on a Wednesday and you can do a 4 sesh trial to see if you like it!!! The bike hire is cheap I look like a ninny anyway so you'll be in good company, The closest I'm gettin to the olympic's is BBC2 and I've not fallen off yet.(touch wood) It was my first time on a fixed as well and it's amazing how fast you get used to it (I'm saving for one for winter training now) I think the taster sesh is £20 for 4 sesh's but that comes off your membership if you join....Just come along and try it (Call first to make sure it's on though as a bit o rain stops it) also if you can talk to me on the way round and round and round(Pm me or Davesn if you have any other querys).

Simples


----------



## CopperBrompton (12 Sep 2009)

Dave5N said:


> www.halesowencycling.net


Your website is broken in Firefox. There's a right-hand column with a scrollbar, and a main column with no scrollbar that ends with the top-half of 'Facilities'. You can scroll the whole page, but the main column text stays where it is.

To answer your question, I'd like to have a go just for the novelty value, but really would be most interested in doing it on the trike, and I'd imagine that wouldn't be allowed.


----------



## Dave5N (12 Sep 2009)

Ben Lovejoy said:


> Your website is broken in Firefox. There's a right-hand column with a scrollbar, and a main column with no scrollbar that ends with the top-half of 'Facilities'. You can scroll the whole page, but the main column text stays where it is.
> 
> To answer your question, I'd like to have a go just for the novelty value, but really would be most interested in doing it on the trike, and I'd imagine that wouldn't be allowed.




No it isn't. The main column isn't meant to scroll. That is all the content on that page. See other pages for more info.


----------



## womblechops (12 Sep 2009)

To answer the original post, largely time (the lack of it) stops me. I did go to Herne hill for the first time last month and had an excellent time on the hottest day of the year - even though all I did was go round and round and round AND get lapped by the shaven legged olympic types.

It was quite scary first time getting in the middle of a pack on the banking but I must confess I did quite like the thrill of it.

So much so in fact that I went home and flipped my hub to fixed for commuting! (Of course I quickly realised that couriers are all mad and will flip it back to freewheel shortly).


----------



## CopperBrompton (13 Sep 2009)

Dave5N said:


> No it isn't. The main column isn't meant to scroll. That is all the content on that page. See other pages for more info.


You misunderstand: you see the top half of the _word_ Facilities, and none of the text which is presumably beneath that heading.


----------



## womblechops (13 Sep 2009)

Ben Lovejoy said:


> You misunderstand: you see the top half of the _word_ Facilities, and none of the text which is presumably beneath that heading.


Ben, I am using Firefox v3 and can see it all no problem.


----------



## biking_fox (14 Sep 2009)

> But I have a track with around 5 million people less than an hour away. How can I tempt them in?



I know the biggest problem with the Manchester velodrom is that it's booked solid for months in advance!

I've been once with mates. We hired fixies there, and were coached in stopping etc. It was safe, fast, tiring,and fun! 

However I'm not sure I'd want to go regularly. I don't have the aptitude for training, and the road is more scenic. Without training the competitive instinct quickly wears out.


----------



## Losidan (15 Sep 2009)

Dave5N said:


> If not, what deters you? How could we tempt you in?



For me genunie fear...I have read a few places of people going for a go and having their arses handed to them on a plate...A chubby guy like me...they'd laugh me out of the velodrome!!!!
I always thought it would be a good thing to do in the winter though as would compliment bmx racing in some respects in terms of the of short sprint events and need to spin a high cadence.


----------



## Dave5N (16 Sep 2009)

Losidan said:


> For me genunie fear...I have read a few places of people going for a go and having their arses handed to them on a plate...A chubby guy like me...they'd laugh me out of the velodrome!!!!
> I always thought it would be a good thing to do in the winter though as would compliment bmx racing in some respects in terms of the of short sprint events and need to spin a high cadence.



No need for fear. If you want a go give me a shout.

BTW I use Firefox.


----------



## surfgurl (16 Sep 2009)

I would love to have a go at track cycling. I'm a total beginner and doubt I would be any good. Have you got any total beginners sessions that include bike hire?


----------



## CotterPin (16 Sep 2009)

Track cycling sounds fun. At the end of next year I am turning 50 and I am looking for a few challenges to stave off the ageing process


----------



## Losidan (16 Sep 2009)

surfgurl said:


> I would love to have a go at track cycling. I'm a total beginner and doubt I would be any good. Have you got any total beginners sessions that include bike hire?


they do at manchester...in fact, i think there is some introductory sessions you have to complete before they let you loose....bike hire available too
http://www.manchestervelodrome.com/static_info/cyclingatmanchester.htm


----------



## montage (16 Sep 2009)

I Have the mountbatten near me, and Calshot and hour or so drive away (annoying river in the way, otherwise it would be a 15/20 minute drive).

Actually....I am tempted to get into track sprinting.....but would most likely do it at the mountbatten rather than calshot, due to convienience. Making a track bike sounds like a winter project.

What length gear is usually ridden for sprints?


----------



## joch (2 Oct 2009)

will hopefully start tomorrow - hope it doesn't rain...
living only 2 miles down the road from herne hill so ideal place to go. does anyone know what sort of cleats they are using, shoiuld i bring my own pedals?


----------



## Ian H (2 Oct 2009)

Off to Newport (indoor wooden track - same format as Manchester) with the club on Sunday. We've a four hour session with coach for £20 a head. Quite strenuous fun. If several people get together to book it's not expensive. Weekends get booked early so forward planning is needed. There are some photos from last time here:-
http://www.flickr.com/photos/cyclingmrso/sets/72157616675089702/


----------



## joch (3 Oct 2009)

*done it*

most fun i ever had on 2 wheels!!! will be down there next saturday.


----------



## TimDanaher (4 Oct 2009)

I used to. I used to ride Newport around 7 hours a week when I lived there. Even living in London, I'd be there once a week, travelling 3 hrs each way on the coach (and Herne Hill at other times).

Now, with an olympic-standard track ten minutes down the road, I can't be arsed. Germans haven't got a bloody clue how to ride it... no coaches, and they really do just ride round and round and round... in fact, they seem to treat it as something you do when you can't ride on the road, rather than a separate discipline in itself. 

Finding yourself in a string with a rider on the front who's determined to show everyone how big his balls are by staying on the front for 30 laps (of course, with his speed constantly dropping as he gets more and more tired) is not exactly conducive to leg speed or to riding fun...

I've tried explaining through-and-off, chain gang, train & station, Spitfires (heh.) etc., but they just look at me with blank incomprehension.

Still, to echo Dave, you really, really, really have to give it a go. To steal a phrase from Woody Allen: "It's the most fun you can have without laughing."


----------



## Ian H (4 Oct 2009)

Tired but happy.


----------



## Dave5N (11 Oct 2009)

Ian H said:


> Tired but happy.






I'll run a CC session if I get enough takers.

I am Derny accredited as well now so you can all be Sir Chris for ten minutes.


----------



## livestrong10_02 (12 Oct 2009)

nope cause its not much fun as a 3rd or 2nd cat getting ur head kicked in by elites/firsts and up n coming junior and youths


----------



## Landslide (13 Oct 2009)

TimDanaher said:


> I've tried explaining through-and-off, chain gang, train & station, *Spitfires *(heh.) etc., but they just look at me with blank incomprehension.



Spitfires? What're they then? (Apart from fighter planes...)


----------



## TheDoctor (13 Oct 2009)

Triumph sports car, weren't they? Little open-topped thingummy.


----------



## Downward (28 Dec 2009)

I'd give it a go. I live about a mile away so may join in 2010.

Any ideas if they do deals - Wife wants to join the athletics club and I'm into cycling.

Cheers


----------



## Dave5N (30 Dec 2009)

Have a word with the athletics section. They are good people.


----------



## gaz (30 Dec 2009)

I would love to have a go, but i think it's mostly the fear of being a newbie at it. so maybe a session where lots of newbies are at it would be good.


----------



## BigSteev (30 Dec 2009)

This is one of my targets for 2010 so am up for any sessions that I can get to.


----------



## Chrisc (30 Dec 2009)

I had planned to go to Manchester for a taster session this week, being off work. Sprained knee ligaments have put paid to my plans.


----------



## longers (30 Dec 2009)

Chrisc said:


> I had planned to go to Manchester for a taster session this week, being off work. Sprained knee ligaments have put paid to my plans.



Dan has organised a two hour session for the end of Jan if your knee is up to it by then and if there's still places available. I'll go and bump the thread in the *CC and Informal rides section*. All abilities are catered for on these sessions.


----------



## Chrisc (30 Dec 2009)

longers said:


> Dan has organised a two hour session for the end of Jan if your knee is up to it by then and if there's still places available. I'll go and bump the thread in the *CC and Informal rides section*. All abilities are catered for on these sessions.



Cheers! Have asked about places. Knee ought to be up to it by then if I don't do owt daft meantime.


----------



## Mr Farley (31 Dec 2009)

I hadn't even thought of cycling on a track before! Just did a search and realised Herne Hill is only a few miles from me .

I'll definately consider going along to track training on a Saturday morning. On their website it says they're open to everyone with different sessions catering for abilities.

Only trouble is it looks like I'll have to wait until March, before the sessions start again. At least I know it's there now .


----------



## Downward (31 Dec 2009)

Mr Farley said:


> I hadn't even thought of cycling on a track before! Just did a search and realised Herne Hill is only a few miles from me .
> 
> I'll definately consider going along to track training on a Saturday morning. On their website it says they're open to everyone with different sessions catering for abilities.
> 
> Only trouble is it looks like I'll have to wait until March, before the sessions start again. At least I know it's there now .



Interesting cause surely it's just a case of pedalling as fast as you can ?!


----------



## Mr Farley (31 Dec 2009)

Downward said:


> Interesting cause surely it's just a case of pedalling as fast as you can ?!



It says everyone has to go through an induction first. Then they'll assess whether or not you're suitable to ride in sessions two and three.

I just want to have a go on a proper track and see what it's like compared to the road.

I'm a bit of a speed freak (in my head, anyway ).


----------



## Dave5N (1 Jan 2010)

If I get fifteen to twenty takers I'll run a session. You'll know at the end* if you are good enough to race or if you need a bit more coaching. No one here wo rides a bike will find it beyond their abilities to just ride.

If you want me to do a Derny session, I think that will be separate..

*you prob. know now


----------

